# Aulonocara fire fish?



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

does anyone have any experience with these ?
what are they like? are they hybrids?
suitable tank mates?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

lablag said:


> does anyone have any experience with these ?
> what are they like? are they hybrids?
> suitable tank mates?


Man made Hybrid of an Aulonocara and a species of mbuna, though I couldn't tell you which mbuna. There is no scientific name, they are sometimes titled as Gold or Dragonblood Peacocks or Strawberry Peacocks. I haven't kept them but I would imagine there are of similar character as the OB Peacock.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1315


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

what are peacocks like temprement wise?


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Usually peaceful to mildly aggressive, however these man made hybrids can vary greatly with having the mbuna genes in the mix.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Peacocks are very peaceful in general but there are a few that can get mean it just depends on the fish's personality. These fish are way cool though definitely like an OB in certain ways i guess but they look way better. I have a few of them and they are beautiful fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But maybe not a good combination with hongi. :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

possibly the worst peacock of them all. Why would you want this disgusting species when there are hundreds of natural peacocks to choose from


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow Gibbs that quite the statement especially since the Hybrid were talking about looks better than any fish you have in your tank! IMO that is. Which is what you should have said because if anything this guy should have what ever he wants in his tank I mean he is going to be seeing it everyday. HE asked a few questions about this fish we should keep to answering his questions. I have these fish and they look good and are great tank mates! Yes they are hybrids and to some people don't like hybrids and some people usually the same people don't like keeping the most common fish ever, Labidochromis caeruleus. lablag they are cool if you like them and it makes sense then get them if not then don't no big deal.


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

thats a strong statement lol
*** noticed lots of people dont like hybrids and i can understand why but also i dont know why people get so worked up about tanks and tank mates should be this or that and your tank should only have this ....when in reality you shouldnt keep fish in glass boxes at all?....just a thought lol

i was interested as i like red coloured fish


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't had the firefish but had "dragons blood"

They threw out randoms in spawns, in fact I had some very straight looking red shoulders come from them.

The male was awesome colour- BUT

He was also aggressive to every other peacock and peaceful hap I had.
I did get rid of him because it seemed pointless to have all my other more "traditional" peacocks getting picked on and not looking their best by a Man made.

Perhaps my Aussie mate above has had a similar experience.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah i never wanted or have breeded hybrids and that is quite interesting that you got red shoulder from them! The two I have are both males so no breeding worries for me but I have heard a lot of hybrids are aggressive but it all depends on the fish personality IMO. I have a Lwanda and a Eureka that are way aggressive and mean to everyone so it all depends. I still think mine are cool looking!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually agree with gibbs in some strange way just not the way he said it. Kind of harsh and ugly the wording he used. There not disgusting; they are quite beautiful. However i still think people should not buy or breed them.

People should stop buying any fish that is a hybrid. If there is no demand then there is no need for people to supply them.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Lablag, I have zero issue with the Firefish. I have a problem with people that insist on naming them Aulonacara Fire Fish as that seems to be a direct attempt to mislead folks into thinking that this is anything other than a man made breed of fish. I prefer it when folks stick to common names... Firefish or Peacock works. :thumb:

As far as aggression levels go, these guys can often be more aggressive that what one might expect from a "peacock". They often work well in with the less aggressive mbuna, so if you get some, I would suggest a mix that leans towards the aggressive side. I've often thought that a mix of yellow labs, Acei, and Firefish might be an interesting "cichlid" starter tank for someone!


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

no problem as said was just curious as im new to Malawi - and also dont understand why hybrids seem to be so expensive expecially when no one really wants them?
*** pretty much sorted my stock so wont go with anything else now


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the firefish too but i think finally that will return to the breeder. He almost kill the german red peacock in the 75gal. Take him out with two firefish female to 29gal and two female almost died (hope they grow back all the fin soon). Now, he's in the 46gal with Mbuna and he just hide.

If you can find a peaceful one and that would be great, good luck.

Just think about to buy another trio and put them together to try, any suggestion?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Sheribobbins said:


> Wow Gibbs that quite the statement especially since the Hybrid were talking about looks better than any fish you have in your tank! IMO that is.


Your welcome to your opinion, only a small percentage of aquarists would agree with you.

Iv never been a big fan of these fish, might have something to do with every LFS in my area having 3 tanks full of these things that they can't move. Might have something to do with what's in the other tanks like Phenochilus, Taiwan Reefs, pure Peacocks and other big predatory haps.

I understand in some areas of the globe Dragon's Blood or Fire Fish (whatever you want to call them) is all that is available to people, if i was in that situation i would maybe buy a couple or keep hermit crabs (probably hermit crabs).

Their aggression levels are unprdictable, due to their hybrid lineage. Come to think of it, why do we even call these things peacocks?


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Lablag what fish are you going with in your tank?


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

my current stock is in my signature i forgot to attach it before :lol: 
i have returned 3 Venestus and 3 Greshakei

and got 4 blue cobalts instead


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Cobalt Blues and Red Zebras are almost identical fish and will hybridize. Watch out for that if you see any holding females.


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

cheers for that i think they are cobalts lol they are only a couple of inches and have vertical bars on them [except one of them]


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When you say cobalts I think callainos and they should not have bars. But not sure if you still have a question. I would not own a firefish because I'm looking for a slice of the lake. But aren't they more neon pink or orange and not really red?


----------



## lablag (Feb 28, 2010)

i just saw an ad on ebay and was curious they looked bright red....
im stuck and confused at to what my new blue cichlids are now ? 
they have dark faces when in colour and black in the tails and fins?????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post a pic in the unidentified forum?


----------

